# Seems Colnago isn't too adept at social media



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Colnago apologises for posting 'sexist' tweet - Cycling Weekly


----------



## mapeiboy (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong in the picture . Those who do not like the picture do not have to look at it . You do not have to buy the Colnago bike too .


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Are we actually discussing this? Just a pic of a girl and a bike. Nothing wrong here, but the super-sensitive/religious/morality commanders will still be offended. So sad to go through life like that when it's a choice you have.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

What a fail all the way around. Alienate women. You can't even tell it's a Colnogo in the picture. Show the damn bike.
The bike is WAY too big for her and she's not wearing shoes. So what kind of ride is she ready for?


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

tlg said:


> What a fail all the way around. Alienate women. You can't even tell it's a Colnogo in the picture. Show the damn bike.
> The bike is WAY too big for her and she's not wearing shoes. So what kind of ride is she ready for?


Baloney pony?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

The Colnago tweet reads very different to me than what we saw with the Czech bike company's(Superior) unfortunate attempt to attract women cyclists. Nothing demeaning was said in the Colnago example. The tweet did use sex to sell their product however but that's not unusual in today's world. Basically an attempt to get people to bike hoping they'll meet someone attractive. Some of the criticism came off as way too harsh. Colnago was right to pull it though, the point is to sell bikes not to offend.

Something that may be lost in the tweet is the youth angle. Colnago's sales base is typically older cyclists, at least compared to some other brands. Perhaps the tweet was a failed attempt at attracting a younger demographic.


----------



## campyjoe (Aug 12, 2015)

Special Eyes said:


> Are we actually discussing this? Just a pic of a girl and a bike. Nothing wrong here, but the super-sensitive/religious/morality commanders will still be offended. So sad to go through life like that when it's a choice you have.


This reaction from the "super-sensitive/religious/morality commanders" as you state, wouldn't bother me so much, but I slightly disagree with your assertion. As much as people try and throw stones at these groups, it is my bet that the majority of these complaints came from uber-liberal femanist individuals. Christian (notice I didn't say religious) groups are constantly ridiculed but rarely speak out.

This world has changed to the point that things have become intolerable, not for the people that are offended by adds like this, but for the people that don't see an issue with it. Regardless of the intent, I'm sure the young model was paid well for this and I also feel they probably didn't abduct her and subject her to anything illegal. If that were the case, I'd be extremely offended myself. Everyone's skin is way too thin these days.

Don't look at it if you don't like it. Don't buy a Colnago if it offends you that much. I just don't get it. I have a daughter about her age. There are many things I hope she never chooses to do, but posing completely clothed for a photo shoot isn't one of them.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Ten people on twitter outraged!!!!

Film at 11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

campyjoe said:


> Christian (notice I didn't say religious) groups are constantly ridiculed but rarely speak out.



Wholley cow, that is the most absurd thing I've ever read here. Christians (and many religions) are the most destructively outspoken group in history. Their main agenda is to constantly shove their belief system down everyone elses throat and take their money so they can build MORE churches and buy more real estate while evading paying their fair share of taxes. It's everywhere, magazines, television, endless recyclable trash left on the ground, monster churches, advertising, crosses everywhere, bumper stickers, the internet, massively funded political agendas, billboards. You can't get away from this crap. Do we see anything similar for atheists? Not one, and never will happen. For them, intelligence and reality has replaced actually believing in fairy tales told to you by imaginary friends. 

I already own a Colnago. No pics of jesus on it!


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

But, of course, this pic isn't sexist at all. :mad2:


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

wheres the "id hit it" button. :thumbsup:




SauronHimself said:


> But, of course, this pic isn't sexist at all. :mad2:


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

Special Eyes said:


> I already own a Colnago. No pics of jesus on it!



....i dont (currently) own one....but now its on my n+1 list.....as i want that 18.5yr old suppleness bending over fondling my hard handle bars......cuz i know THAT will happen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

RkFast said:


> Ten people on twitter outraged!!!!
> 
> Film at 11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Rokh Hard said:


>


7 of those 10 probably had agendas they wanted to push


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

classic time tested marketing move.....lots of free publicity.....4th quarter earnings will be up for colnago.....unlike VW and Diesel Gate.....they should have put colnagos nubile on the board and turned it into a sexy ad.....rip VW.....

Volkswagen has overtaken Toyota to become the world's biggest carmaker - Business Insider


OPPPPSSSSS!!!! back in the box!!!!

Volkswagen Loses Global Sales Lead to Toyota Amid Diesel Scandal - Bloomberg Business




Trek_5200 said:


> 7 of those 10 probably had agendas they wanted to push


----------



## campyjoe (Aug 12, 2015)

Special Eyes said:


> Wholley cow, that is the most absurd thing I've ever read here. Christians (and many religions) are the most destructively outspoken group in history. Their main agenda is to constantly shove their belief system down everyone elses throat and take their money so they can build MORE churches and buy more real estate while evading paying their fair share of taxes. It's everywhere, magazines, television, endless recyclable trash left on the ground, monster churches, advertising, crosses everywhere, bumper stickers, the internet, massively funded political agendas, billboards. You can't get away from this crap. Do we see anything similar for atheists? Not one, and never will happen. For them, intelligence and reality has replaced actually believing in fairy tales told to you by imaginary friends.
> 
> I already own a Colnago. No pics of jesus on it!


Relax my friend. This is the type of outburst I'm referring to, but I'm not trying to incarcerate you because of your beliefs and what science or whatever tries so hard to say is fact. I understand your point though, even though we are not on the same page or even in the same book fro that matter.

There are things that I certainly don't agree with that some Christian groups do and I don't care to participate in some of it. Not everyone that calls thamselves Christians are truly Christians. Please understand this. It is my belief that true Christians try and live like Christ himself even though that is unobtainable. In other words, caring, loving, encouraging and even though we may not accept things that some do, we are not judgemental.

I wasn't trying to start another war. I only meant to express my thoughts. But please do take a careful look at the direction this country is heading. If you like where it is going, I know a certain young lady that will appreciate your vote in a year or so.

Moderators, please forgive this rebuttle and my initial comments. I really wasn't trying to discuss religion or politics, I only feel sometimes that I need to stand up for what I believe.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

"You don’t need to go to church to be a Christian. If you go to Taco Bell, that doesn’t make you a taco." -Justin Bieber


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

my guess is that for most people, the ad neither offends nor motivates them to purchase a Colnago.

it's completely forgettable.


----------



## campyjoe (Aug 12, 2015)

Oxtox said:


> my guess is that for most people, the ad neither offends nor motivates them to purchase a Colnago.
> 
> it's completely forgettable.


I agree.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

Trek_5200 said:


> *"You don’t need to go to church to be a Christian. If you go to Taco Bell, that doesn’t make you a taco." -Justin Bieber*



no....but it does make you stoopid and lacking taste (@DaBeeb)....the beeb knows all to well about that, that 420 late night cowboy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

Oxtox said:


> my guess is that for most people, the ad neither offends nor motivates them to purchase a Colnago.
> 
> it's completely forgettable.



....well...the add got me sufficiently stimulated that i rubbed one out in colnagos honor......and that my son was entirely unforgettable. :yesnod:


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

campyjoe said:


> I wasn't trying to start another war. I only meant to express my thoughts. But please do take a careful look at the direction this country is heading. If you like where it is going, I know a certain young lady that will appreciate your vote in a year or so.
> 
> Moderators, please forgive this rebuttle and my initial comments. I really wasn't trying to discuss religion or politics, I only feel sometimes that I need to stand up for what I believe.



while all that is nice and admirable....your post SHOULD be in the - 

"I Need To Express Myself, Express My Thoughts, Be Heard And Stand Up For What I Believe In" forum. HA!!! (im honoring all the pantywaists who feel like they need to control the innonetZ) :thumbsup:


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Rokh, I (and I'm sure most visitors here) have not been able to understand a single thing you've said. Please stop posting here.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

Special Eyes said:


> Rokh, I (and I'm sure most visitors here) have not been able to understand a single thing you've said. Please stop posting here.



sorry dude....i got thrown off by the beeb and the taco thingy....rabbit holes are tricky, as im sure you well know. carry on!


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

So.... 

Is there a poster? I have a perfect spot in the garage.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

harryman said:


> So....
> 
> Is there a poster? I have a perfect spot in the garage.


HARRUMPH!!! let me know when you find one!!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll just leave this here


----------

